# PolyResin Mounting / Drilling



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a pair of polyresin/fiberglass crosses that i have just finished painting










I am planning on attaching these to the tops of my columns. My thought would be to drill a small hole in the bottom and then use a toggle bolt to hold it down to the top of the column and then maybe a bead of caulking around the base.

Any ideas on what i should use to drill it so i dont get cracking? I was thinking possibly a tile drill bit.

Or any other ideas on mounting them ?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think you will need a masonry drill, a wood drill would work. my concern would be melting the resin, use a sharp drill so you don't build up a lot of heat. also i would look into taping the hole and inserting a helicoil : http://www.helicoil.in/helicoil.htm


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah i would definately be using a sharp bit and let it do the work vs applying extra pressue. The walls are pretty thin. I don't know if there would be sufficient thickness to the bottom to facilitate the use of a helicoil but certainly something i will look into as those work very well.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If not use a blind nut or a t-nut: http://www.stafast.com/products/utnut.html


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Those would work as well.. I wonder if that would hold better than http://www.ameribestfasteners.com/toggle_bolts.htm


----------

